

MacBook Air refreshed with all-day battery life, available today - sindhiparsani
http://www.theverge.com/2013/6/10/4414150/apple-macbook-air-2013-announced

======
gohrt
Has anyone posted a side-by-side spec comparison to previous version?

Here's one from the Verge's Compare builder:
[http://www.theverge.com/products/compare/7141/5777](http://www.theverge.com/products/compare/7141/5777)

CPU change (lower base frequency, but new architecture, so....?), graphics
bump, (much?) better battery life, (large) bump in SSD at the same price point
as last year's model. Still under-loaded RAM (4 or expensive 8GB), considering
how web apps have exploded in RAM spend in recent years.

